# Security access code adaptation Golf MKV



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

I need to adjust my idle properties and am getting the "security access needed" note
when i enter the engine adaptation channels.
Does anyone know what the code is for the Golf 5 MKV ?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Anyone ?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Helloooooo....


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

Please post a complete auto scan. If the information is available, someone will let you know.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_Please post a complete auto scan. If the information is available, someone will let you know.


I don't have any fault codes.
I am just looking to get into the adaptation settings for the engine controller,which as it seems is locked in the Golf MKV.
Looking around i saw there is a certain security code you must enter to access adaptation.
That's what i am looking for.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

I cant guess at what Ecm is installed in a 2006-2009 Golf. We would need scan data to determine what it is. At that point, if the information is available, someone will let you know.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1201719


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_I cant guess at what Ecm is installed in a 2006-2009 Golf. We would need scan data to determine what it is. At that point, if the information is available, someone will let you know.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1201719

p.m. sent


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

Found this while looking around at your web page...
_Starting April 1, 2005, VW/Audi dealerships switched to the new GEKO system, whereby their factory scan tools dial up the factory while connected to a car. Under this system, the technician no longer sees the SKC at all and you will need to bring your vehicle into the dealer to have Immobilizer work performed. VAG-COM does not interact with the GEKO system. Check out our Immobilizer Page for more information and procedures._
Is that bad news then ??
I am not really looking to do any immo adaptation or something, i am just looking for the equivalent of lemmiwinks for the MKV through VAG COM adaptation channels (to whatever range it can get)..
EDIT: Actually the above refers to an immo adaptaion procedure, and simple adaptations only require a simple login code.


_Modified by GolfRS at 2:29 AM 12-4-2009_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, so to all that are following this thread, i was suggested by Ross-Tech to update to the latest version to see if that changes things, but i already knew beforehand this what not the reason/solution of my problem.But i think Ross-Tech already knew that too.....
The newest version has the same security message appearing, and i am pretty much convinced investing in a VAG Commander cable is my next logical step... 
Really sad though that Ross-Tech hasn't spent a bit of time with adaptations and login codes.It would have been a nice addition to the TFSI arsenal just like how lemmiwinks was to the 1.8T....


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

Let's get this straight: Ross-Tech won't spend a bit of time researching this for you until/unless you're willing to prove to us that you're a registered user with a legitimate system. And yes, I've read the entire IM thread where you refused to provide the serial number from the system you're using.
-Uwe-


_Modified by Uwe at 2:38 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_Let's get this straight: Ross-Tech won't spend a bit of time researching this for you until/unless you're willing to prove to us that you're a registered user with a legitimate system. And yes, I've read the entire IM thread where you refused to provide the serial number from the system you're using.
-Uwe-

_Modified by Uwe at 2:38 PM 12-4-2009_

Its nice you read it, i would have sent you an IM myself if you hadn't.
I seriously doubt you can provide any help on the matter, and as i explained to your assistant,the
legitimacy of my cable is checked EVERY TIME i start up your software.
As for the "registered user" comment, what good has that done ?
Nothing, and it won't, cause as you have stated numerous times, you won't/don't/can't write software to read adaptation (or other) ECU codes.
So yeah thanks for the help, i appreciate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P.S.Btw, what if i gave you my serial number and suddenly just cause you don't like me, my LEGITIMATE cable magically stops working ?Will you provide..."support" then ??
No thanks.



_Modified by GolfRS at 5:07 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## Bahltech (Oct 10, 2008)

Sorry, Vag Commander wont give you that code either.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Bahltech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bahltech* »_Sorry, Vag Commander wont give you that code either.

Yes it will.
Here are some of its features in case you are also interested.
_Features:
1. BY OBDII - EDC17/MED17 reading security access/component protection/mileage
2. ECU Siemens SIMOS PPD - by OBDII reading security access code/component protection
3. MED9 crypted EEPROM - by OBDII reading security access code/component protection
4. Skoda Superb 93C86 crypto - Read/Write EEPROM of instrument cluster by OBDII. Mileage correction/PIN.
5. Tool for preparation transponders like ordered from dealer so for VW Passat 6,... can be used usual TP23
6. Possibility for skiping component protectin while programming keys in VW/Seat/Skoda
7. EDC16 Immobypass function by OBDII
8. Full diagnistic activities KWP2000 under K/CAN TP2.0 and TP1.6, KWP1281 under CAN/K, UDS - identification, DTCs, coding, adaptations, basic settings, measured values,... Manual definition of the running diagnostic session. Broadcast diagnostic requests - disable/enable normal communication, clear all DTCs, transport mode,...
9. Allows managing of brand new units (and immobilizer units) where is allowed programming of PIN, SKC, BGW, MAC. Supported is also adaptation of a KESSY unit to the vehicle (K/CAN/Porsche-CAN)
10. Special function - Reading PIN(SKC)/component/mileage protection from ECU-EDC17 by OBDII
11. Special function - Reading PIN(SKC)/component/mileage protection from ECU-SIMOS PPD by OBDII
12. Special function - BYPASS IMMOBILIZER from EDC16 by OBDII
13. Special function - READING EDC16x EEPROM by OBDII
14. Special function - Reading/Writing odometer in EDC16x by OBDII
15. Special function - Reading Security Access Code/Login WFS from EDC16x by OBDII
*16. Special function - Reading Security Access Code/Login WFS from MED 9.x by OBDII*
17. Special function - Reading odometer value stored in MED9.x by OBDII
*18. Special function - read Security Access Code/Login WFS.*
19. Special function - read/program immobilizer data stored in the immobilizer.
20. Special function - programming immobilizer data stored in the EEPROM of EDC16 and MED9x by OBDII.
21. Special function - programming reflashing counters stored in the EEPROM of EDC16 by OBDII. Now supported EDC16CP34 VW Touareg!
22. Special function - read/write EEPROM from instrument cluster/immobilizer. Now is covered also Audi A4 BOSCH RB8 Crypto cluster, VW Touareg 2007/2008 CAN, VW Phaeton 2008 CAN, Porsche Cayenne 2008 CAN, Bentley Continental 2008 CAN , Skoda Superb Crypto cluster, Skoda Roomster ..! Possibility to extract security access codes from BOSCH RB4/RB8 clusters.
23. Special function - VAG MMI TV Activation - now covers year 2007.
24. Special function - Read/Write EEPROM of Engine Control Units BOSCH VAG-EDC15x, VAG-ME7.1.1, VAG-Cartronic ME7.8,Porsche.
25. Special function - Key learning. Can be programmed key to Audi A8, Audi A3, Skoda Octavia II (2007+), VW Touareg 2007/2008, VW Phaeton 2008, Bentley Continental 2008, Porsche Cayenne 2008 independed from component security protection! Allowed is direct connection with HITAG-2 programmer. Special keylearning procedure for Audi A4 BOSCH RB8. Possibility to add key without losing older existing keys (A3,VW,Seat,Skoda-unit Cluster+Immobilizer).
26. Special function - Airbag units - Read/Write EEPROM by diagnostic! Clearing crash data! All VW/Audi/Seat/Skoda-Bosch/Siemens airbag modules up to year 2005
27. Special function - Custom memory reading from different units like ECUs, EZS-Kessy and s.o..
28. Special function - Read / Write flash memories EDC17, EDC16x, EDC15x, ME7x, MED9x, Simos PPD1.x (EDC16 - checksum calculations while programming
29. Special function - Read / Write of reflashing counters stored in the EEPROM of EDC16 by OBDII (now not possible to be detected that your engine control unit is reflashed! ADDITIONALY NOW YOU CAN SET FLASHTOOL NUMBER TO ANY VALUE!
30. Special function - Calculators by dump of EEPROM - KESSY - security code, SIMOS PPD1.4/1.5 security code, Skoda Fabia, Skoda Roomster, VW Polo, Seat Ibiza 93C86 CRYPTO; EDC16 odometer correction/checksums; GATEWAY 95160 - odometer correction; MED9x checksums; ....
31. Special function - programming dashboards from VW/SEAT/SKODA (CAN) and AUDI A3 (CAN) in VIRGIN status - FREE FOR ALL OWNERS OF "IMMO PANNEL".
32. Special function - programming dashboards from VW/SEAT/SKODA/AUDI (K) 93C86 and AUDI A4 RB4 BOSCH in VIRGIN status - so will not need anymore from PIN code for the adaptaton - FREE FOR ALL OWNERS OF "K update instrument cluster".
_


_Modified by GolfRS at 5:29 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

It appears you're confused about which security access code you need. I rather doubt that the one for the Immo ("WFS" is a German abbreviation for Immo) will get you access to the adaptation channels that you want.
Buit good luck to you in any case.
-Uwe-


----------



## Bahltech (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Nope, it wont.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_It appears you're confused about which security access code you need. I rather doubt that the one for the Immo ("WFS" is a German abbreviation for Immo) will get you access to the adaptation channels that you want.
Buit good luck to you in any case.
-Uwe-

Riiiight.....
Here's a screenshot i got of the internet showing adaptation channels, CS (component security access) and ECU target....








WTF !!!It must be my lucky day !!!
Oh and it seems it also has scanning capabilities too....(among other things)
Its just sooo confusing...


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Bahltech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bahltech* »_Nope, it wont.

Sure buddy..
Whatever you say... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

